# Matilda Bay - Fat Yak



## kevo

Have seen this written about through the week and on the Matilda Bay site.

Apparently the new, user friendly APA? A little less intense that the Alpha.

Anyone tried it?


----------



## redbeard

"user friendly APA? A little less intense that the Alpha"
WTF???

is this the beta ale ?? ...

if it was something a lot less than $20 for 4 x 330ml Alpha then i might buy some ... 

what is the breakdown between kegs/bottles aka take-aways ?

Perhaps the Alpha will only be a specialty along with Squires IPA etc .... the majority of of aus beer
drinkers too transfixed by VB or stupid tooheys ads ....

mmm back to home brewing ... 

Edit - when Alpha was on tap local - I made a few efforts to sample it. My last visit it wasnt


----------



## randyrob

phew they didnt call it easy tige


----------



## brendanos

The aroma is enticing, but it lacks anything else, really. Last night I had a middy at the pub and was bored after the first sip.


----------



## hughman666

brendanos said:


> The aroma is enticing, but it lacks anything else, really. Last night I had a middy at the pub and was bored after the first sip.


i think your problem was that you obviously didn't have it with red meat, as all ales should be enjoyed.... :lol:


----------



## kevo

I used the phrase 'user friendly' after reading an interview with the brewer in the Courier Mail the other day.

There was a concern that there wasn't an easily 'accessable' APA for Matilda Bay, and that the Alpha might be too intense for people not accustomed to the style.


----------



## pbrosnan

brendanos said:


> The aroma is enticing, but it lacks anything else, really. Last night I had a middy at the pub and was bored after the first sip.


 Where abouts did you find it?


----------



## sinkas

brendanos said:


> The aroma is enticing, but it lacks anything else, really. Last night I had a middy at the pub and was bored after the first sip.



I never realised Bikini Girls had draft beer...


----------



## HoppingMad

It's on tap at Phoenix Bar in Flinders St (near Exhibition St Cnr) ($4.50 pot). Had it last Friday. Very drinkable, but you try it and go "Oh yeah another Little Creatures rip-off". Tastes like a mellow version of Little Creatures Pale Ale. But that said if I saw it on tap elsewhere would certainly have it again, it was nice- just would like to see something a little different happening in the APA category, they're all starting to taste the same. 

Hopper


----------



## coolum brewer

Wandered down to the Breaky Creek pub at lunch time and saw it was on tap. Also saw Scott Vincent (new head brewer for Matilda Bay, who I've known for a long time but hadn't seen in a while) standing at the bar trying to get some customer feedback - which wins a few more brownie points I reckon. Scott's very passionate about beer (even after working for Foster's for a long time) and a nice bloke to boot. I give the Yak the thumbs up (and not just because he shouted) - it's true it's "milder" version of Alpha or LCPA but very drinkable and perfect for a Friday lunchtime.


----------



## nate2g

I'm sorry but really disappointed with the Yak. Initial aroma was OK, though clearly doesn't have the hop presence of the Alpha (which I'm a fan BTW). At $6.50 a pot felt violated buying such a skunky beer, unfortunately passion alone won't brew a great beer.


----------



## brendanos

pbrosnan said:


> Where abouts did you find it?



Well, other than Bikini Girls, The Flying Scotsman's a safe bet. If you want to know a comprehensive list I could get back to you shortly.


If anything I hope that the fatty get's people interested in hops, so that one day they might appreciate bitterness and hop flavour in beer.


----------



## pbrosnan

brendanos said:


> Well, other than Bikini Girls, The Flying Scotsman's a safe bet. If you want to know a comprehensive list I could get back to you shortly.
> 
> 
> If anything I hope that the fatty get's people interested in hops, so that one day they might appreciate bitterness and hop flavour in beer.



Where the devil is Bikini Girls. Flying Scotman's in Mt Lawley isn't it?


----------



## kram

Had a schooner of this on Sunday morning. If it's aimed at the APA virgins then I reckon it hits the spot. The body is quite light and the while the hops are there, they aren't in your face. Not a bad beer at all, I just prefer the hoppier versions with more malt character in the APA style.


----------



## Snow

Hey Kram, where did you get a schooner of this?

Cheers - SNow.


----------



## kram

The Grand Central, well the 'always open' bar part of it. $6.50 a Schooner.


----------



## jbirbeck

I tried it last week at the Local in St Kilda - was alright for me. But I had better beers following that.


----------



## Luka

I tried this for the first time today thinking it was "new on the market". LOL, shows how slowly things make their way to this part of Oz, but it was the first time my local bottlo had it. 
Anyway, I quit like it, good hop aroma and flavour, maybe too full on for the average punter but for someone who moved to the dark side some time back it was a good beer.
Cheers


----------



## wambesi

Luka said:


> I tried this for the first time today thinking it was "new on the market". LOL, shows how slowly things make their way to this part of Oz, but it was the first time my local bottlo had it.
> Anyway, I quit like it, good hop aroma and flavour, maybe too full on for the average punter but for someone who moved to the dark side some time back it was a good beer.
> Cheers



I hadn't seen it until last week either and grabbed a glass.
Didn't think it was too bad at all, but not as hoppy as "I'm used too"


----------



## Trav

HoppingMad said:


> It's on tap at Phoenix Bar in Flinders St (near Exhibition St Cnr) ($4.50 pot). Had it last Friday. Very drinkable, but you try it and go "Oh yeah another Little Creatures rip-off". Tastes like a mellow version of Little Creatures Pale Ale. But that said if I saw it on tap elsewhere would certainly have it again, it was nice- just would like to see something a little different happening in the APA category, they're all starting to taste the same.
> 
> Hopper


try kooinda pale ale.


----------



## TidalPete

kram said:


> The Grand Central, well the 'always open' bar part of it. $6.50 a Schooner.



And I thought Ned Kelly was dead?  

TP


----------



## hewy

I tried this at the brass monkey in northbridge while on holidays. Not over the top hoppy but hoppy enough for me.

I would drink this again, if I see it anywhere in my locale.


----------



## mikem108

Had a few at the Oceans bar in Coogee, alternating between LC Bright Ale, (which was preferable) not too bad but at $7/shmiddy.......


----------



## Timmsy

I had it on tap at the Old Lion in North Adelaide after we finished at montezumas mexican and i thought it was real nice. If i see it around again i would certainly try it again. What would be a good recipe for this sucker? Anyone know what hops would they use


----------



## Sprungmonkey

coolum brewer said:


> Wandered down to the Breaky Creek pub at lunch time and saw it was on tap. Also saw Scott Vincent (new head brewer for Matilda Bay, who I've known for a long time but hadn't seen in a while) standing at the bar trying to get some customer feedback - which wins a few more brownie points I reckon. Scott's very passionate about beer (even after working for Foster's for a long time) and a nice bloke to boot. I give the Yak the thumbs up (and not just because he shouted) - it's true it's "milder" version of Alpha or LCPA but very drinkable and perfect for a Friday lunchtime.





yeah coolum brewer - Scott is a great guy with a real passion for craft brewing. I only just recently met him after starting at Foster's. He has done an awesome job with the Fat Yak. Two thumbs up!!


----------



## chalky

spent the afternoon drinking this at the Transcontinental in Brisbane having previously never heard of it before. $6 pints, pretty good.


----------



## Katherine

hewy said:


> I tried this at the brass monkey in northbridge while on holidays. Not over the top hoppy but hoppy enough for me.
> 
> I would drink this again, if I see it anywhere in my locale.



They would have this on tap at the monkey wouldnt they??? I feel a Friday session coming on....


----------



## Bizier

I am suffering after drinking this last night at the Kurrajong Heights Hotel. The owner (also a brewer) is a champ for putting it on at $4.90 to try to get some of the local swill drinkers to consider other options.

I thought the aroma was a bit like over-extended dry hopping and I tried to put my finger on the hop, but couldn't quite. The beer is basically inoffensive, next to no noticeable malt profile, and slightly hoppy. The head and lacing it left on the glass was fantastic.

I drank this over Coopers Sparkling last night, and I found it pleasant enough to stay with it. I probably wouldn't buy it ever because I can easily brew an APA more to my tastes if I so desired.

I give MB credit for providing a beer that will possibly switch Australian swill drinkers over to craft beer.


----------



## Katherine

Bizier said:


> I am suffering after drinking this last night at the Kurrajong Heights Hotel. The owner (also a brewer) is a champ for putting it on at $4.90 to try to get some of the local swill drinkers to consider other options.
> 
> I thought the aroma was a bit like over-extended dry hopping and I tried to put my finger on the hop, but couldn't quite. The beer is basically inoffensive, next to no noticeable malt profile, and slightly hoppy. The head and lacing it left on the glass was fantastic.
> 
> I drank this over Coopers Sparkling last night, and I found it pleasant enough to stay with it. I probably wouldn't buy it ever because I can easily brew an APA more to my tastes if I so desired.
> 
> I give MB credit for providing a beer that will possibly switch Australian swill drinkers over to craft beer.



I was going to ask which hop it was any guesses??? I just posted in the commercial thread. I really really like it. Just a easy drinker but not watery. :icon_offtopic: Is Kurrijong near Kiama?


----------



## phonos

Kurrajong is about a 2.5 hour drive from kiama


----------



## Katherine

I ended up googling it... near the blue mountains


----------



## HoppingMad

Katie said:


> I was going to ask which hop it was any guesses???



Not a guess, but according to their PR it's Nelson Sauvin & American Cascade.

"The Garage are focused on getting Fat Yak (4.7%) in kegs nationwide.
It's been Vincent's prized initiation for the past eight months. 
It uses American Cascade and New Zealand Nelson Sauvin hops. 
Its golden-green hue in the glass - another hint of sauvy blanc - gives
way to passionfruit and melon aromas."

Source of info

Hopper.


----------



## Katherine

two of my favourites


----------



## Snowdog

I noted last weekend that Fat Yak could be had at just about any of the (Brisbane) Queen Street mall establisments... Milano, Jimmy Mac's, Pig & Whistle, and another whose name slips me at the moment. This is a good thing, except I opt for Little Creatures when at Milano. Still, its good to see it getting out there.


----------



## KoNG

Katie... It's definately on tap at brass monkey. 
and no... Its not near Kiama..!


----------



## Sully

Our local Cellerbrations had it for $14 a 6pk, which is a cheap alternative considering a 6pk of LCPA is $23 there  
I rather enjoyed it actually, definately could have a session on it.


----------



## MarkBastard

I love this beer. Had it for the first time at the brekkie creek (on tap).

Yeah it's probably not that malty or bitter but the hop aroma is a lot more than anything else I've had. Drinking this beer is like cracking open a foil of hops I reckon. Lovely lovely beer. I had to go back for another and another and another. I'd almost go as far as saying its my preferred beer at the moment, I almost went back on Sunday for another but the hangover said otherwise.


----------



## dpadden

Sully said:


> Our local Cellerbrations had it for $14 a 6pk, which is a cheap alternative considering a 6pk of LCPA is $23 there
> I rather enjoyed it actually, definately could have a session on it.



I thought the yak was only available on tap. Had it the other day at the taphouse and thought it was a very enjoyable drop.

Will try and hunt it down in a local bottlo. Anyone know of its availability in Sydney (inner west pref)


----------



## KoNG

It's definately in bottles, but if its "back east" yet i don't know.


----------



## Katherine

KoNG said:


> Katie... It's definately on tap at brass monkey.
> and no... Its not near Kiama..!



Ah have to check it out... went to the Sail on Saturday afternoon no were to be seen not on tap anyhow
! Norfolk meant to have also!


----------



## brendo

HoppingMad said:


> Not a guess, but according to their PR it's Nelson Sauvin & American Cascade.
> 
> "The Garage are focused on getting Fat Yak (4.7%) in kegs nationwide.
> It's been Vincent's prized initiation for the past eight months.
> It uses American Cascade and New Zealand Nelson Sauvin hops.
> Its golden-green hue in the glass - another hint of sauvy blanc - gives
> way to passionfruit and melon aromas."
> 
> Source of info
> 
> Hopper.



I spoke to one of the brewers last night at the Fed Square Vic Microbrew showcase - def Cascade and Nelson Sauvin. I like Fat yak, but I also tried it again last night against Alpha Pale Ale (which was my preference). APA is Cascade and Amarillo.

Brendo


----------



## Katherine

brendo said:


> I spoke to one of the brewers last night at the Fed Square Vic Microbrew showcase - def Cascade and Nelson Sauvin. I like Fat yak, but I also tried it again last night against Alpha Pale Ale (which was my preference). APA is Cascade and Amarillo.
> 
> Brendo



might have to give the Aplha Pale ale another go... I have always ignored Matilda Bay...


----------



## brendo

Katie said:


> might have to give the Aplha Pale ale another go... I have always ignored Matilda Bay...



They aren't the best on there... but they do have some good/interesting brews. Also tried the Sebastian again - not totally sold, but an interesting dunkleweizen nonetheless...


----------



## HoppingMad

Sounds like it was a good night Brendo. Love the Yak, haven't tried an Alpha so will give it a go, and that Sebastian beer is just plain weird. The spiciness in it I can't quite figure out. Very unlike any dunkelweizen I've ever tried. 

Hopefully the head doesn't hurt too bad today :icon_cheers: Last time I went we went through well over the 20 tokens - like kids in a candy store!

Hopper.


----------



## brendo

HoppingMad said:


> Sounds like it was a good night Brendo. Love the Yak, haven't tried an Alpha so will give it a go, and that Sebastian beer is just plain weird. The spiciness in it I can't quite figure out. Very unlike any dunkelweizen I've ever tried.
> 
> Hopefully the head doesn't hurt too bad today :icon_cheers: Last time I went we went through well over the 20 tokens - like kids in a candy store!
> 
> Hopper.



yeah it was a good night... a friend was working on the MB stand for a while, so we got some rather healthly-looking and tokenless samples from there first up. Head is fine today... just a bit of residual dryness.

Agree about the Sebastian - hence my use of the word 'interesting' 

Brendo


----------



## MAUOMBO

this beer is on sale at celarbrations bottle shop $49.90

MAUOMBO


----------



## Screwtop

brendo said:


> Alpha Pale Ale (which was my preference). APA is Cascade and Amarillo.



Did you get that from the brewer Brendo? Thought it was bittered with Super Alpha.

Screwy


----------



## Hargie

...the yak was on fire in Melbourne town last week ....did'nt matter where we were as long as it came from the garage it was great...got to yak (pun intended) to brewer Jeremy a couple of times...nice guy...


----------



## manticle

Never met a beer from Matilda Bay I would willingly drink again.


----------



## Bizier

Paddo said:


> I thought the yak was only available on tap. Had it the other day at the taphouse and thought it was a very enjoyable drop.
> 
> Will try and hunt it down in a local bottlo. Anyone know of its availability in Sydney (inner west pref)



Fat Yak is available in the bottlo attached to the pub on cnr New Canterbury and Marrickville Rd, I just saw it tonight.


----------



## big d

Bought a carton of Yak the other day.Young guys in the bottlo where raving about it.Was really looking forward to that first coldie but was somewhat disappointed in it.
Not as hoppy as i wouldve liked but none the less a drinkable beer.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## barfridge

So it's real beer with training wheels?

Oh well, hopefully it might get some people interested in learning to ride the bike.


----------



## MarkBastard

big d said:


> Bought a carton of Yak the other day.Young guys in the bottlo where raving about it.Was really looking forward to that first coldie but was somewhat disappointed in it.
> Not as hoppy as i wouldve liked but none the less a drinkable beer.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



When I had it on tap it was like opening a fresh bag of hops. Wasn't that bitter but was chock full of either late hops or dry hops.

I wouldn't mind giving it a go from the bottle, will keep an eye out.


----------



## Bizier

I agree with the training wheels comment, and also hope that it continues to be placed in an attractive price point so more people are likely to give it a shot. I think that even if people here at AHB think it is a bit on the mellow side (I definitely do) a VB etc. drinker is still going to have to come to grips with a new ballpark of flavours. It does a pretty good balancing act.


----------



## MAUOMBO

righto, I'll give it a whirl today - Ive wasted more than $50 before!

MAUOMBO


----------



## Katherine

I paid $60.00 last night.... I like it.... I think it is quite well balanced nothing like what it says on the bottle... maybe a little watery.


----------



## gibbocore

I thought it did what it was supposed to do, its on tap next to squires and New at most pubs i've seen it so it has to be as interesting as possible whilst also being unnofensive. And like what others round here have already stated, it does the balancing act quite well. 

Also, not sure if its a new seasons of Nsauvin, but i thought the melon was the domineering flavour in this beer, usually its passionfruit that stands out with the ole NS? Thoughts?


----------



## Bizier

mmm I thought I smelled dry hop chinook... but my nose is not calibrated yet.


----------



## Katherine

I thought it was all Nelson and Cascade... but thinking chinook would work in that mix...


----------



## Bizier

For the record:
I am not trying to start any rumors that there is Chinook. 
On a second tasting that just came to my mind, and there was also some vegetal grassiness.


----------



## syd_03

Bizier said:


> Fat Yak is available in the bottlo attached to the pub on cnr New Canterbury and Marrickville Rd, I just saw it tonight.



Damn should have read this last night I was down in Duntroon Street Hurlstone Park at 7am this morning, could have dropped by and grabbed a case, now back at work in Mona Vale.

I have had it on tap a number of times in Sydney pubs, Nice and fresh and I really like it, but I have indigestion or something after it??
Like it makes me burp a lot more than usual. And when I burp I taste the hops again. Even after six other beers including stouts etc, when I burp I still taste the fat yak hops, strange.


----------



## brendo

Screwtop said:


> Did you get that from the brewer Brendo? Thought it was bittered with Super Alpha.
> 
> Screwy



Hey Screwy... it was from the brewer (well one of them) - however we may have been mostly talking about the aroma/flavour hopping - so the Alpha may well employ Super Alpha for bittering, not too sure on that front. The conversation was mostly centrered around the differences in the hop presence between APA and FY.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## MarkBastard

syd_03 said:


> Damn should have read this last night I was down in Duntroon Street Hurlstone Park at 7am this morning, could have dropped by and grabbed a case, now back at work in Mona Vale.
> 
> I have had it on tap a number of times in Sydney pubs, Nice and fresh and I really like it, but I have indigestion or something after it??
> Like it makes me burp a lot more than usual. And when I burp I taste the hops again. Even after six other beers including stouts etc, when I burp I still taste the fat yak hops, strange.



I noticed this too, even the next day. It's a good thing, love it. Same thing happened when I dry hopped home brew.


----------



## JSGA Fan

My GF had one with lunch yesterday and loved it, Reckons she'll be looking out for it at Dans.


----------



## Airgead

I had one over lunch today. Not bad. Certainly better that the Carlton Draft my workmates were all drinking.

I can see what everyone says about burping hops too *burp*. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## eamonnfoley

manticle said:


> Never met a beer from Matilda Bay I would willingly drink again.



you must have had bottles that were off in some way, or well past use by, or stored badly.

You telling me youve had a fresh alpha, dogbolter, rooftop red, or bohemian pils, and not liked them one bit?


----------



## Pollux

Good to see I'm not the only one who had hop burps going on....

For some reason I'd imagine the effect is less when purchased in the bottle...


----------



## Katherine

Hop farts are the worse.... That is what I have heard as I wouldnt know as Im a girl..


----------



## Pollux

Yes, we all know women don't fart, they never shut up long enough to build up the pressure  j/k


----------



## MarkBastard

Did Matilda Bay have a different pils before bohemian?


----------



## Millet Man

syd_03 said:


> I have had it on tap a number of times in Sydney pubs, Nice and fresh and I really like it, but I have indigestion or something after it??
> Like it makes me burp a lot more than usual. And when I burp I taste the hops again. Even after six other beers including stouts etc, when I burp I still taste the fat yak hops, strange.


Your own personal hopback :lol:

Or is it some insidious viral/subliminal marketing campaign, reminding you to have another fat yak..... h34r: 

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## manticle

foles said:


> you must have had bottles that were off in some way, or well past use by, or stored badly.
> 
> You telling me youve had a fresh alpha, dogbolter, rooftop red, or bohemian pils, and not liked them one bit?



Maybe they just weren't for me? I'm far from expert but a lot of it tastes to me like it's been late hopped by an excited, experimental teenager who's just learning how to brew. Confusing flavours that don't make a lot of sense. Maybe someone dropped their hops and was too scared throw the lot in the bin so they made it a standard recipe?

Dogbolter, Bohemian Pilsener, Rooftop red all tried and failed.

Rooftop red tastes like they actually put roofing tiles in with the brew.

The only thing I can remember about dogbolter is being unimpressed.

The Bohemian Pilsener was just unpleasant, spicy but unpleasant.

Haven't tried alpha but with a record like that I'm not chomping at the bit to do so. Maybe if a fan convinces me with a free taste test. I'm always willing to have a go but less willing to part with actual cash.

I did just discover however, that matilda are also responsible for beez neez which I do like, so I take part of it back. I would drink beez neez again.

And again.


----------



## JSGA Fan

I find it very hard to knock a Matilda Bay brew, what are you comparing with manticle?
Alpha and 'now' Fat Yak are very close to my favourites at the moment (commercial beer wise).
Bohemian Pisener was what got me into craft brewing.


----------



## Bizier

Millet Man said:


> Your own personal hopback :lol:
> 
> Or is it some insidious viral/subliminal marketing campaign, reminding you to have another fat yak..... h34r:
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.



HA!

Actual viral marketing. Gold.


----------



## manticle

JSGA Fan said:


> I find it very hard to knock a Matilda Bay brew, what are you comparing with manticle?



Just beers that I like really.

I've only been into home brewing (beyond basic kits) for a few months and am learning a lot while knowing nothing. However I've always been experimental with my palate and since I was 18 (now 33) I would always find the drink at the bar or bottle shop I hadn't tried and give it a whirl. Every so often, usually just after pay day, I'll treat myself to 5 or 6 beers from a boutique liquor outlet that I haven't tried. Having done that with Matilda Bay, I'm not in a rush to try any of them (besides beez) again. I'm slowly developing the opinion that a few of the Australian microbreweries rely too much on late hopping to add distinction to their beers rather than local yeasts or water which perhaps forms the individual characteristics of some of the older European beers. There are some extremely tasty Australian microbrews by the way - don't misunderstand.

I like everything from Chimay Blue to Holgate stout to Leffe Brun to Hoegaarden to Guinness to Kilkenny to Duvel to Schofferhoffer to Kozel to Coopers to little creatures pale (not a fan of bright or rogers) to ciders to single malt whisky and good red wine.

I'm not saying Matilda Bay is bad. It just generally doesn't make sense to my palate.

I also dislike tofu, alfalfa, avocado and radish.


----------



## MarkBastard

I see where manticle is coming from.

I like their Beez Neez (perfect breakfast beer imho), and I love Fat Yak. But the other ones I've tried I've been a bit unimpressed with. Bohemian Pilsner isn't my favourite, but I swear they had a different one before then, just called Matilda Bay Pils or something like that, and I really liked that.

That said, I really really like Fat Yak and I'm really keen on giving the APA a go, from what I hear it's incredible.


----------



## MarkBastard

manticle said:


> I also dislike ... avocado



HOW CAN YOU DISLIKE AVOCADO?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bradsbrew

Mark^Bastard said:


> HOW CAN YOU DISLIKE AVOCADO?????????????????????????????????????????????????



Avocado is crap unless on a prawn sanga. As for the fat yak have only had a couple of and thought it was nice. Used to like the bees but didnt last time. Palettes are different and they change. Oh yeah the pils was reasonable compared to what else the basic bottlo has in the fridge


----------



## HoppingMad

manticle said:


> I like everything from Chimay Blue to Holgate stout to Leffe Brun to Hoegaarden to Guinness to Kilkenny to Duvel to Schofferhoffer to Kozel to Coopers to little creatures pale (not a fan of bright or rogers) to ciders to single malt whisky and good red wine.



You like Schofferhofer - so you like wheat beers. Matilda Bay has Redback Original (a wheat beer). Don't like that one either?

I'm the first to admit that a Schofferhofer is head and shoulders above Redback, but just got me curious on that one. Drinking Redback got me into exploring wheat beers further and enjoying my first few Schofferhoffers.

Hopper.


----------



## Bizier

:icon_offtopic:

My instant response was as per above... Avocado is the absolute shiznite.

I like the MB reserve offerings, the Bohemian Pilsner and the Alpha. My least favourite by a very long shot is the Beez Neez.

ED: re: above, I think that Schofferhofer and Redback are not comparable, the latter is sweet and nothingy to my pallate. To qualify this 50% or less, I had a Schofferhofer earlier this evening.


----------



## MAUOMBO

yeah - he lost credibilty when he diss'd avocado and tofu. (he was on such a roll with Leffe Brune, too)

brussel sprouts, yes - they are rubblish - but I digress.

lots of discussion about this Yak, I will post after tasting prob. tomorrow

P.S. everyone should watch SBS at 10pm tonight...

MAUOMBO


----------



## manticle

HoppingMad said:


> You like Schofferhofer - so you like wheat beers. Matilda Bay has Redback Original (a wheat beer). Don't like that one either?
> 
> I'm the first to admit that a Schofferhofer is head and shoulders above Redback, but just got me curious on that one. Drinking Redback got me into exploring wheat beers further and enjoying my first few Schofferhoffers.
> 
> Hopper.




Originally I included redback in my post. To avoid looking like I was talking shit, I looked up redback on google and saw the name 'fosters'. Now I'm confused. Are there two? Originally MB, now fosters?? Same name? Same bottle? Imagine if a trappist brewery did that. What's wrong with this country?

Redback is something I can drink but I wouldn't write to my auntie in Venezuela about it.

I guess I like beers that rely on malt rather than late hopping as a general rule but rules were always made to be broken. Little Creatures PA is a good example.

Matilda Bay now apparently make two beers I find passable and several others that I don't.

Avocado makes me feel ill except when I turn it into guacamole. If people stop harassing me for not enjoying a beer that tastes like clay, I may post my super, tasty recipe in the food section.


----------



## manticle

MAUOMBO said:


> yeah - he lost credibilty when he diss'd avocado and tofu.




When did I have credibility?


----------



## manticle

And for my third and final post - wikipedia tells me Matilda Bay is owned by fosters so where's yer boutique microbrewery now eh?


----------



## hoohaaman

ock I he owned it all


----------



## MAUOMBO

ok who are the wise guys who bought all the Fat Yak from Newcastle today before I went out this arvo?

MAUOMBO


----------



## MattC

manticle said:


> Never met a beer from Matilda Bay I would willingly drink again.



Thats a big call, You must be sampling or brewing some very special beers. If so Thats great!! I know there are better beers out there, but seriously as a brand name, what do you have against Matilda Bay?


----------



## MAUOMBO

while I was attempting to buy FY, I found a six pack of 345ml APA - for $30 - isnt that a bit steep? is it worth it???

thanks

MAUOMBO


----------



## manticle

MattC said:


> Thats a big call, You must be sampling or brewing some very special beers. If so Thats great!! I know there are better beers out there, but seriously as a brand name, what do you have against Matilda Bay?



It's not that big a call. They make about 4 or 5 readily available commercial beers and most of those are generally not to my taste. I went into some detail in other parts of the thread about why I don't really enjoy them. Nothing against the brand name except I don't like their beer.

I'm not sure why anyone would care so much that I don't. I've tried the beers. I didn't like most of those I tried. I wouldn't purchase the beer again if I had a choice and if I didn't have a beer alternative I'd choose a bottle of red wine over MB rooftop.


----------



## kevo

> while I was attempting to buy FY, I found a six pack of 345ml APA - for $30 - isnt that a bit steep? is it worth it???



I paid that the first time I tried it, expensive and good, but I don't think it's worth the price asked at some bottle shops.

I enjoyed it, but didn't have the hop hit that I expected it might. Might have been an old bottle, but I think I've had it about 8 times now and never really been overly impressed by it. A bit like JS Golden, good, but not what I'd heard it might be.

Kev


----------



## JSGA Fan

$30!! far out, i thought $20 was a bit rich.
$20 is the limit for me for a 6 pack. but I suppose its changes for where you are.


----------



## Pollux

I paid $35 for a 3pack of Unibroue longnecks a while ago........


----------



## manticle

Because of the great fuss, when I saw a fat yak in the bottle shop on the way to visit my brother I thought I'd give it a go.

I have to admit it was ok - quite drinkable but very similar to little creatures with that very obvious late hopped taste. 

It wouldn't have been obvious as late hopping a few months ago before learning a bit about hops due to HB plus AHB.com (I would have tasted it but not placed the taste) but today it tasted a little like I'd opened a bag of hop pellets and decided to have a snack. Very florally, a bit lemony. Personally I prefer a more judicial use of hops mixed with interesting malt flavours.

I like single malt whisky and dark beers, eastern european pilsners etc. It's all about the malt for me (or it's a lot about the malt anyway).

I'm less in a rush to slag off matilda but I'm not in a rush to buy more fat yak. How's that for a compromise?


----------



## JSGA Fan

Everyone to there own taste.


----------



## manticle

Absolutely. That's the joy of drinking, music, art, architecture and a millio other things for those lucky enough to have a choice.

Discussion and disagreement are good things. Both stem from passion which is one of the most sound concepts of which I can think I can think of can think I have of.





























which.


----------



## King Brown

manticle said:


> Originally I included redback in my post. To avoid looking like I was talking shit, I looked up redback on google and saw the name 'fosters'. Now I'm confused. Are there two? Originally MB, now fosters?? Same name? Same bottle? Imagine if a trappist brewery did that. What's wrong with this country?
> 
> Redback is something I can drink but I wouldn't write to my auntie in Venezuela about it.
> 
> I guess I like beers that rely on malt rather than late hopping as a general rule but rules were always made to be broken. Little Creatures PA is a good example.
> 
> Matilda Bay now apparently make two beers I find passable and several others that I don't.
> 
> Avocado makes me feel ill except when I turn it into guacamole. If people stop harassing me for not enjoying a beer that tastes like clay, I may post my super, tasty recipe in the food section.



Matilda bay was originally independent but was bought over by the fosters group quite some time ago.

Tried fat yak at the gate tavern (near gateways shopping center) about a month ago and must say I quite liked it. I found it to have strong mango flavor to it, and I freakin' love mangoes...

Avocados are lovely in toasted sandwiches....


----------



## MAUOMBO

went to Hornsby Dan Murphys today and was impressed with the range of micro-brew from Oz. No Yak (although every other from that brewer) about 4 or so brews from wineries. Most beers were on the light side and advertised the hops, few were darker and talking about malt flavours (sign of the market, I guess)

I reckon the coopers vintage was the pick ($79 case)

anyhoo, thought the pint size bottles were good from little creatures and bought a case to get the pint size bottles for my bottling

MAUOMBO


----------



## benny_bjc

Tried one these on tap. It was nice in comparison to your other beers... but nothing out of the ordinary APA/Golden Ale. Tasted quite similar to the James Squire Golden ale just a bit stronger/complex, and a less intense version of a little creatures pale ale.
Many beers I would prefer to buy at the bottlo but worth a try if its on tap I guess.

BTW... Does anyone know where I can get the Alpha Pale Ale (Matilda Bay) in bottles??? Haven't seen it at Dan's!


----------



## Bizier

beer007 said:


> BTW... Does anyone know where I can get the Alpha Pale Ale (Matilda Bay) in bottles??? Haven't seen it at Dan's!



Where are you?


----------



## MAUOMBO

cellarbrations 

MAUOMBO


----------



## benny_bjc

beer007 said:


> BTW... Does anyone know where I can get the Alpha Pale Ale (Matilda Bay) in bottles??? Haven't seen it at Dan's!





Bizier said:


> Where are you?



Western Sydney...


----------



## .DJ.

Dans at Carnes Hill does stock it...


----------



## benny_bjc

.DJ. said:


> Dans at Carnes Hill does stock it...



Thanks!! 
My closest Dans is Eastwood... I will have a look around at some other stores and if all else fails I know where to find the Alpha Pale Ale!


----------



## MarkBastard

didnt have this at the local dans so had to get the APA instead B)


----------



## Sully

Just picked up my 2nd 6pk of Fat Yak for $14 at the local Cellerbrations, be damned if I pay $23 for LCPA no matter how good it is. I still think its a fair comprimise in these situations and there is no other *decent* alternative available at the time.


----------



## MarkBastard

Damn that's a good price, how much is a carton?


----------



## tdh

A lame drop. Clean but not exciting. Why do they bother!

tdh


----------



## LRB

*sigh*

Another marketing stunt from a CUB owned brewery and we're sucked in like morons!

This is not a particularly good brew. It is clearly made for mass production under the CUB standard; "the least amount offensive for the greatest amount of people" (or what they refer to as sessonal). Sure it got some hop aroma; but hardly and flavour. It totally lack any malt character and it is not very well balanced. Taste like a Fosters Lager with a hop odor. They have probably just added some of their hop extract to the VB recipe from the factory in Abbotsford.

However, they got a good name. A big name like this combined with a cool brand and a appealing label sells. I have seen they advertise in for example FHM magazine. Brilliant strategy; tells the target market that this is a beer for the cool people with "some beer knowledge". This is a sick attempt of Fosters Group to regain market shares from the smaller independent brewers that lack the marketing dollars to compete. Do not get fooled! Stay off the band wagon on this one!
:icon_vomit:


----------



## Katherine

Marketing gee why would a huge company market a product. ?

I think it's a nice beer (drank a 6 pack last night)... I like the fact it's everywhere.


----------



## schooey

For anyone in Newy, Fat Yak is on tap at the Kent on Beaumont street. $5.60 a schooey. I had two last night, was a little underwhelmed given the hype. Needs a good dose of munich in it to give it some body I reckon, but that's just my preference. Didn't mind the hopping for a sessionable APA though I much prefer the Alpha, but the only place I can find it on tap in NEWY is at the Brewery at $9 a pint..


----------



## Katherine

schooey said:


> For anyone in Newy, Fat Yak is on tap at the Kent on Beaumont street. $5.60 a schooey. I had two last night, was a little underwhelmed given the hype. Needs a good dose of munich in it to give it some body I reckon, but that's just my preference. Didn't mind the hopping for a sessionable APA though I much prefer the Alpha, but the only place I can find it on tap in NEWY is at the Brewery at $9 a pint..



I wish I could of put it that way. For some reason I prefer it straight from the bottle.... Not sure why


----------



## sinkas

LRB said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Another marketing stunt from a CUB owned brewery and we're sucked in like morons!
> 
> This is not a particularly good brew. It is clearly made for mass production under the CUB standard; "the least amount offensive for the greatest amount of people" (or what they refer to as sessonal). Sure it got some hop aroma; but hardly and flavour. It totally lack any malt character and it is not very well balanced. Taste like a Fosters Lager with a hop odor. They have probably just added some of their hop extract to the VB recipe from the factory in Abbotsford.
> 
> However, they got a good name. A big name like this combined with a cool brand and a appealing label sells. I have seen they advertise in for example FHM magazine. Brilliant strategy; tells the target market that this is a beer for the cool people with "some beer knowledge". This is a sick attempt of Fosters Group to regain market shares from the smaller independent brewers that lack the marketing dollars to compete. Do not get fooled! Stay off the band wagon on this one!
> :icon_vomit:




You are talking out your ass


----------



## .DJ.

LRB said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Another marketing stunt from a CUB owned brewery and we're sucked in like morons!
> 
> This is not a particularly good brew. It is clearly made for mass production under the CUB standard; "the least amount offensive for the greatest amount of people" (or what they refer to as sessonal). Sure it got some hop aroma; but hardly and flavour. It totally lack any malt character and it is not very well balanced. Taste like a Fosters Lager with a hop odor. They have probably just added some of their hop extract to the VB recipe from the factory in Abbotsford.
> 
> However, they got a good name. A big name like this combined with a cool brand and a appealing label sells. I have seen they advertise in for example FHM magazine. Brilliant strategy; tells the target market that this is a beer for the cool people with "some beer knowledge". This is a sick attempt of Fosters Group to regain market shares from the smaller independent brewers that lack the marketing dollars to compete. Do not get fooled! Stay off the band wagon on this one!
> :icon_vomit:



How dare we buy a "Marketed" Beer!! I guess you just can't please some people...

If you think Fat Yak is bad just because its marketed and made by the CUB or Fosters Group or whoever then you are just as bad as people that drink Crown because its a nice looking bottle/label...


----------



## Katherine

.DJ. said:


> How dare we buy a "Marketed" Beer!! I guess you just can't please some people...
> 
> If you think Fat Yak is bad just because its marketed and made by the CUB or Fosters Group or whoever then you are just as bad as people that drink Crown because its a nice looking bottle/label...



I hate the Crown bottle! not sure why does not feel good in my hand! 

Anyhow why have they called it FAT YAK?


----------



## .DJ.

Katie said:


> I hate the Crown bottle! not sure why does not feel good in my hand!



:icon_offtopic: so many things to say... None of them appropriate! 



Katie said:


> Anyhow why have they called it FAT YAK?



good question... Make it your homework today Katie! :icon_cheers:


----------



## LRB

.DJ. said:


> How dare we buy a "Marketed" Beer!! I guess you just can't please some people...
> 
> If you think Fat Yak is bad just because its marketed and made by the CUB or Fosters Group or whoever then you are just as bad as people that drink Crown because its a nice looking bottle/label...



My point exactly: One can wonder whether the Crownie would have even made it to the market if it wasn't for the fancy bottle and the backing of the marketing budget from Fosters Group... Do people drink it because they like the bottle, or because they like what's inside the bottle?


Fat Yak is a mediocre - and not a great beer (as many people in this thread also have suggested). Think about how quickly this brew have arrived to the market. It seems to have become a success almost over night. Is that because we as consumers kept requesting it, or because it was "forced" upon us? How can it all of a sudden be on tap all over the country and also in the bottle shop?

Of course marketing does not affect the taste of the Fat Yak, but it may affect the diversity of beer and the choices of offer to us as consumers in the long run. 

I believe someone called it a "user friendly APA"? Isn't that the same as a "made to fit everyone's palate APA"? Or perhaps just a "mass produced APA"...



"Marketing gee why would a huge company market a product. ?"

-I donno; perhaps to sell more of it???


----------



## manticle

I think it's a fair point. I'm not suggesting it should stop people drinking it if they like it or that they should feel they have to defend their drinking choices but it would be good to see people be a bit less precious about it when someone expresses a critical view.

If you like it - great buy it, drink it, tell all your friends.

If not then you should be able to say so without anyone getting their knickers in a knot.


----------



## Katherine

Im no moron! and no marketing got me involved with this beer.


----------



## sinkas

Whatever,

Its a decent beer, with a good amount of flavour, that may very well act as a gateway beer to some of the more challengeing matilda bay offerings, 

I guess LCPA is shite because its readily available too?

I freely admit to being the first to denounce a new beer on its merits, but to me denouncing this one is very difficult to justify


----------



## Katherine

Sinkas exactly.. ching ching... and this is from somebody that likes a a lot more complex and different styles to me! 

its not just in the brewing its about getting it out there! I can get Fat Yak at a bottle shop next to a sportz bar which I cant get many other beers I like! That suits me fine! If I could make a beer like that I would be very happy and so would my so called moronic friends! Fair enough tell us you don't like it... but saying we got sucked in by marketing! shit DUDE! by the way what is FHM?


----------



## LRB

sinkas said:


> Whatever,
> 
> Its a decent beer, with a good amount of flavour, that may very well act as a gateway beer to some of the more challengeing matilda bay offerings,
> 
> I guess LCPA is shite because its readily available too?
> 
> I freely admit to being the first to denounce a new beer on its merits, but to me denouncing this one is very difficult to justify



"Challenging Matilda Bay offerings"? -What's that? BeezNeez? Bohemian Pilsner? :lol: 

It's a bit of a leap from "mediocre" to "shite"... To say that something is not so great is not the same as totally bagging it. And who's saying that LCPA is so great?


----------



## Pollux

I first tried this when we went the Australian Hotel for lunch, after glancing at the taps I was swung by the name "Fat Yak", at this point I had no idea who made it, but I was quite impressed upon tasting it to the point I went and got another pint.

No marketing (other than a catchy name) swayed my appreciation of this beer.


----------



## manticle

sinkas said:


> Whatever,
> 
> Its a decent beer, with a good amount of flavour, that may very well act as a gateway beer to some of the more challengeing matilda bay offerings,
> 
> I guess LCPA is shite because its readily available too?
> 
> I freely admit to being the first to denounce a new beer on its merits, but to me denouncing this one is very difficult to justify



I certainly never said it was shite. I agree with the other bloke though that it favours late hops more than malt and that's not to my taste.

Someone expressing distaste for a beer you like isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Bizier

It is a decent beer... just not either exciting or overly flavourful.

But it is getting marketed out the yin-yang (eg. big arse billboard CBD bound on Broadway, Syd) and hopefully this will cross people over into more flavourful beverages.

I would drink one of these over three of any other swill if I was offered. But that said, it is a simple little US pale, and here on AHB we can all brew something more exciting incredibly easily.


----------



## Katherine

> and here on AHB we can all brew something more exciting incredibly easily.



Ill get there


----------



## HoppingMad

sinkas said:


> may very well act as a gateway beer to some of the more challengeing matilda bay offerings,



+1 on it being a gateway beer (drug) to educate megaswillers on getting used to hopiness in their bevvies. A few years back we had no beers tasting like this. Fashions come and go and the Yak is part of that trend (to utilise citrusy US hops like cascade in a pale ale). 

Personally (and loosely based on LRB's point raised about marketing) I think 'Fat Yak' and the look of the label seems somewhat similar to 'Mountain Goat' and reckon that's where MB have got their design & name cues from. Just as a starting point, but the similarities are there (name of a horned animal, grungy look, same coloured background, shadow symbol that looks like stencil art). Seems a shame that Fosters have deep pockets and pay for a big marketing company to come up with an original idea, and instead they reference a small but successful craftbrewer. You'd think that money could buy a bit of originality.

But I guess the micros in a sense are leading the way on a lot of fronts, because they are smaller and nimbler and can experiment a lot more. That's why big brewers watch what they're doing with interest and copy them when they're successful.

Tried the Alpha today after reading from some posters here and don't mind it. Certainly a bigger tasting beer than Yak on the hop front. Anyhow, didn't mind Yak, but now a confirmed Alpha fan.

Cheers and may whatever you drink be good drink,

Hopper.


----------



## Snowdog

It will be a wonderful day in paradise when _Alpha_ is served at nearly every pub in the Brisbane CBD like Fat Yak is now...


----------



## clean brewer

I had the Fat Yak on tap at the Spotted Cow in Toowoomba on Thursday night just gone, I really enjoyed it actually, but there were so many other Beers to try, so after 3 Schooners, it was time to hit the 07 Coopers Vintage Ale(on tap), this went down nicely on a chilly Toowoomba Night... As did others..


----------



## caleb

I went to 1st Choice yesterday to get another pack of Hop Thief, only to find it is already sold out! NOOOO!

So, looking for a replacement ale for my Yule feast this Sunday, I came across this Fat Yak, and decided to give it a go as it promised "hops, hops, hops, hops... and a truckload of hops'' according to the label. Also, it was the same price as James Squires...

I was quite disappointed. It is not a bad beer by any means. However, nor is it the IBU fueled mouth puckering, tongue disolving lupulin delivery vehicle promised on the label.

Honestly, it's more of a light summer style golden ale. Again, NOT a drink any time of the year beer - (especially cold winter days) as the label says.

So, a reasonably good but not exiting beer let down by a label that promises way too much and doesn't really deliver. (A bit like another 'MB' craft brewer). I was left wishing I'd just purchased the James Squire IPA instead. (not for the first time either)


----------



## hatchor

Caleb said:


> I went to 1st Choice yesterday to get another pack of Hop Thief, only to find it is already sold out! NOOOO!
> 
> So, looking for a replacement ale for my Yule feast this Sunday, I came across this Fat Yak, and decided to give it a go as it promised "hops, hops, hops, hops... and a truckload of hops'' according to the label. Also, it was the same price as James Squires...
> 
> I was quite disappointed. It is not a bad beer by any means. However, nor is it the IBU fueled mouth puckering, tongue disolving lupulin delivery vehicle promised on the label.
> 
> Honestly, it's more of a light summer style golden ale. Again, NOT a drink any time of the year beer - (especially cold winter days) as the label says.
> 
> So, a reasonably good but not exiting beer let down by a label that promises way too much and doesn't really deliver. (A bit like another 'MB' craft brewer). I was left wishing I'd just purchased the James Squire IPA instead. (not for the first time either)




Agree on a number of fronts, but if the mass marketed beer production machine is able to 'gently' sway the mega swill drinkers towards something that at least has a 'bit' of a hoppy taste, then all the better I reckon.

And I also agree with the Squire IPA, it is a beauty.


----------



## cdbrown

Had a few pints of this stuff last week down at The Gate - it's quite a nice drop, nothing really fantastic but easy to drink with some slight bitterness and some hop flavour. Wish they had the Alpha Pale Ale on instead though.


----------



## technocat

Tried a stubbie of Fat Yak Pale ALE on the way home tonight and found first on the palate very sweet. This mystified me somewhat as it said on the bottle a truckload of hop. I had knocked back a stubbie of Cascade draught about an hour before which has a strong hop flavour on the back of the palate. My thoughts were a good dose of crystal in the grain bill and the sweet malt smothered the hops whatever they were.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## randyrob

I haven't really been following this thread, so excuse me if it has been discussed before but has anyone else detected diacetyl in any of the fat yack's they have been drinking?

when i've tried it was on tap it was a fine but probably the last few times i've had it in bottles at various venues it's had varying levels of diacetyl at first i thought it was

just the fact the hops had died down a bit and the sweet malt was comming thru but after trying it a few more times it's definately diacetyl.

Rob.


----------



## horner34

Go down to my dads local to catch up with him since he's been os for 8 weeks, and they have replaced the hightale with fat yak.

Not bad on tap

Spewn hightails gone


----------



## eamonnfoley

randyrob said:


> I haven't really been following this thread, so excuse me if it has been discussed before but has anyone else detected diacetyl in any of the fat yack's they have been drinking?
> 
> when i've tried it was on tap it was a fine but probably the last few times i've had it in bottles at various venues it's had varying levels of diacetyl at first i thought it was
> 
> just the fact the hops had died down a bit and the sweet malt was comming thru but after trying it a few more times it's definately diacetyl.
> 
> Rob.




yep its been talked about somewhere on here - I cant stomach it, so i havent gone back to Fat Yak. Its very sad they choose to launch their new flagship beer in such condition, and not recall it!!


----------



## haysie

foles said:


> yep its been talked about somewhere on here - I cant stomach it, so i havent gone back to Fat Yak. Its very sad they choose to launch their new flagship beer in such condition, and not recall it!!



Is is a very ordinary beer nonetheless, diacetyl or no diacetyl its Ordinary. Makes me wonder why so many hide behide diacetyl as the precursor of a bad beer. Its not the only only mis-nomer available. I thought this beer had no body, no smoothness in the mouth and certainly no balance. Sure it had hops but dont all beers.


----------



## ausdb

I drank two Fat Yaks last night as part of my ongoing studies to try and pass the BJCP exam. I must admit to having a very high threshold for Diacetyl so couldn't pick it in the ones I sampled. Whilst there were some nice typical APA hop flavours present in the beer, the aromas must have somehow escaped between cracking the stubby and the thirty seconds to pour it into the glass :huh: 

This beer left me pretty confused as to why there has been so much traffic lately on how to clone it????


----------



## mika

Agree with Haysie and Ausdb, I don't get what the fuss is about. People comparing it to LCPA must be getting a much different product to the 6 pack I sampled.


----------



## kirem

I have a BIG difference in this beer on tap and out of the bottle.

On tap it is fresh and I very nice beer, in bottle it less than average.


----------



## DJR

kirem said:


> I have a BIG difference in this beer on tap and out of the bottle.
> 
> On tap it is fresh and I very nice beer, in bottle it less than average.



Would MB be pasteurising the bottles and sterile filtering the kegs? Could explain the flavour differences. I definitely tasted a big fat filter on the tap version, i think it is a better "session" beer than many other pale ales due to the low level of flavour


----------



## [email protected]

Just had a blind tasting of Fat Yack against LCPA and Moo Brew Pale Ale and the Fat Yack smelt like a newly opened jar of vegemite... No hops at all. Best before date was Feb2010 so obviously something's going wrong.

Cheers


----------



## O'Henry

This does not inspire confidence. I just bought a 6 pack. Was pretty good last time I had it. But I was in the sun with the greatest felafel ever and some good friends, so perhaps the experience was unfairly weighted... Will crack one later.


----------



## Sprungmonkey

DJR said:


> Would MB be pasteurising the bottles and sterile filtering the kegs? Could explain the flavour differences. I definitely tasted a big fat filter on the tap version, i think it is a better "session" beer than many other pale ales due to the low level of flavour




they pasteurise the bottles and flash pasteurise the kegs.


----------



## matti

OK I have finally scrolled through this thread with a Fat Yak going down.

Never tasted this Beer before and bought a Six pack from local Bottle shop.
It poured easily into the glass with a lasting head.
The beer is about 6+ degrees and the aroma disappeared quick but an ever so slight nose on the citrus.
Neither lemon or passion fruit but a slight mixture with a grassy note.
Oily mouth-feel with a definite lasting passion-fruit getting through with an ever so slight cabbage on the nose.
After 3 sips I can ignore the cabbage and enjoy the beer.

For Craft-brewers used to APA's, this a Very Mild effort but OK for a 1/2 way beer. 
I can't Categorise this beer and it would think it would be difficult to score.
If I had managed to brew this beer I would have been disappointed but then again I didn't.

Over all it beats all the Mega-swill Beers out there by 2 horse lengths but as a craft brewed Garaged Engineered Beer, It lacks the Punch for a GOOD APA.

My2c's on Father DAY
Hip hip to all of us

Matti


----------



## benny_bjc

matti said:


> OK I have finally scrolled through this thread with a Fat Yak going down.
> 
> Never tasted this Beer before and bought a Six pack from local Bottle shop.
> It poured easily into the glass with a lasting head.
> The beer is about 6+ degrees and the aroma disappeared quick but an ever so slight nose on the citrus.
> Neither lemon or passion fruit but a slight mixture with a grassy note.
> Oily mouth-feel with a definite lasting passion-fruit getting through with an ever so slight cabbage on the nose.
> After 3 sips I can ignore the cabbage and enjoy the beer.
> 
> For Craft-brewers used to APA's, this a Very Mild effort but OK for a 1/2 way beer.
> I can't Categorise this beer and it would think it would be difficult to score.
> If I had managed to brew this beer I would have been disappointed but then again I didn't.
> 
> Over all it beats all the Mega-swill Beers out there by 2 horse lengths but as a craft brewed Garaged Engineered Beer, It lacks the Punch for a GOOD APA.
> 
> My2c's on Father DAY
> Hip hip to all of us
> 
> Matti



Have you tried the Alpha Pale Ale.... that has a bit more of a punch to it!
35 IBU's I believe.... but even this is nothing if your homebrewing and into AIPA etc etc...


----------



## matti

beer007 said:


> Have you tried the Alpha Pale Ale.... that has a bit more of a punch to it!
> 35 IBU's I believe.... but even this is nothing if your homebrewing and into AIPA etc etc...


No but I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## matti

I said yesterday That Fat Yak lacked the punch for an APA.
I tried today and I thought it had plenty of hop Punch but lacked the body to carry it.

Yesterday I had fish and chips prior to drinking it and today it was pasta an hour ago.

Interesting beer any way.
One thing is for sure it has some cabbage and leaves a grassy note.

This could be due to the massive amount of hops absorbing in the kettle and bringing some trub with it or just from all the late hopping. don't know enough of tasting to make that call yet...

The bottles use by was 18 april 10.
Maybe I should keep a bottle and try it after the new year??

Some people thought it was poor balanced. maybe were are drinking too fresh.


----------



## manticle

matti said:


> Some people thought it was poor balanced. maybe were are drinking too fresh.



If it's not ready for drinking, it shouldn't be released. I won't be giving my beers to the vic case swap unless I've tested them first. Surely a commercial brewery should do likewise?

Quality control.


----------



## O'Henry

I don't think everyone is as scrupulous as you are though manticle.

I thought Fat Yak lacked the same flavour as when I had it a few months ago. Def felt that the hops had been reduced. Would have tried it on tap at the Australian last saturday but got distracted with '1809 Pale Ale' from the Rocks Brewing Co. Was a nice drop. Bit sweet, but had a good flavour. A nice comparisson to the Fat Yak and LCPA already on tap there.


----------



## LLoyd

Lil' Creatures and fat yak in the same line? I know some people wank on a bit about LCPA, but there's a wee gap between a well crafted cascade-ish ale and mega-swill with cascade and nelsun on the label..


----------



## O'Henry

I think I have given you the wrong end of the stick. I wasn't saying the beers were equal, just that they were both there on tap. I agree with your description of both beers. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## LLoyd

I could just have easily TAKEN the wrong end of the stick, given my unusually large consumption of beer...

Cheers mate

Lloydie


----------



## benno1973

Tried the Fat Yak out of the bottle earlier in the week and it was fantastic. Hugely hoppy, grassy and citrus notes with a malty backbone to balance it nicely.

Then I drank a pint on tap at Tiger Lil's in town and I swear it was almost like drinking a different beer. Flat and lifeless, minimal hop flavours and aroma, more like the crappy version of the JS golden ale.

How is it that a commercially produced beer can vary so radically?


----------



## O'Henry

I think you got the same batch I had a little while ago. Even on tap in May and July I enjoyed it. Will be trying a couple more tonight. Hopefully they will be different (although I doubt it, same 6-pack).


----------



## jayse

Kaiser Soze said:


> How is it that a commercially produced beer can vary so radically?



Because of the larger amount they now sell and it being in so many places maybe some production has shifted out of the garage and into the fosters beer factories.

The last 6 pack i got was lifeless and dull, all it really needed was a little more bitterness to finish it of and it may have brought it up a notch.

I really don't like the mentallity of go low on the bitterness on beers like these in the thinking it will be more approachable to the mass audience, in the end it just makes for a sub standard compromised beer. h34r:


----------



## Mercs Own

jayse said:


> Because of the larger amount they now sell and it being in so many places maybe some production has shifted out of the garage and into the fosters beer factories.
> 
> The last 6 pack i got was lifeless and dull, all it really needed was a little more bitterness to finish it of and it may have brought it up a notch.
> 
> I really don't like the mentallity of go low on the bitterness on beers like these in the thinking it will be more approachable to the mass audience, in the end it just makes for a sub standard compromised beer. h34r:



Yep started out at the Garage Brewery - fresh and hoppy - then moved to Cascade - dull and lifeless.

I had one off tap on fathers day and it was not how I remembered it the first time I tasted it.The first time I had it it was like a milder version of the Alpha, the one on Sunday was much more like a main stream bland beer. Shame.


----------



## sam

Do Cascade do much brewing for Malt Shovel? Or anyone else for that matter?


----------



## Sprungmonkey

sam said:


> Do Cascade do much brewing for Malt Shovel? Or anyone else for that matter?




Malt Shovel are owned by the opposition of Cascade - Cascade are Foster's owned. Malt shovel are owned by Kirin (Castlemaine XXXX)
:icon_offtopic: 
I think its kinda weird in QLD how XXXX is regarded as an "aussie beer" when it is owened by Kirin while foster's don't seem to have that image (although 100% Australian owned). anyone else agree?


----------



## sam

Sprungmonkey said:


> Malt Shovel are owned by the opposition of Cascade - Cascade are Foster's owned. Malt shovel are owned by Kirin (Castlemaine XXXX)
> :icon_offtopic:
> I think its kinda weird in QLD how XXXX is regarded as an "aussie beer" when it is owened by Kirin while foster's don't seem to have that image (although 100% Australian owned). anyone else agree?



Yeah, stuffed that one up, I meant Matilda Bay, not Malt Shovel.

Brand is a powerful thing.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Mercs Own said:


> Yep started out at the Garage Brewery - fresh and hoppy - then moved to Cascade - dull and lifeless.
> 
> I had one off tap on fathers day and it was not how I remembered it the first time I tasted it.The first time I had it it was like a milder version of the Alpha, the one on Sunday was much more like a main stream bland beer. Shame.




I think it took Cascade a while to adapt to brewing this one - I had a bottle of the Fat Yak yesterday that was definitely brewed in Cascade and it was good again - back nearly up to the standard it was when the Garage was getting it right.

Inconsistency should pretty much go away now that its coming out of tassie - but there might be a few old kegs etc floating around and its definitely a fresh is best kinda beer. That grassy, passionfruit / mandarin character fades pretty fast and it doesn't really have enough of a malt backbone to be "good" without the hop hit.

Mind you - blanding it down a little isn't out of target... its supposed to be a crossover beer. Matilda Bay has a full tilt, hops in your face beer... the Alpha Pale. If the Alpha is your kind of beer... then the FY isn't really even aimed at you.

Oh and mentioning it in the same sentence as LCPA -- I would. I'm not all that fond of the Fat Yak (I like the Alpha) but if they were both on tap at the same pub... I'd have one LCPA for a perfume bottle in my beer fix... then I'd drink the Yak for the rest of the night.


----------



## Kai

Thirsty Boy said:


> Oh and mentioning it in the same sentence as LCPA -- I would. I'm not all that fond of the Fat Yak (I like the Alpha) but if they were both on tap at the same pub... I'd have one LCPA for a perfume bottle in my beer fix... then I'd drink the Yak for the rest of the night.



I'd stick with the pale unless it was a really stinking hot day, but then I might be a little biased.

I think it would be more apt comparing Fat Yak to Bright ale.


----------



## jayse

Thirsty Boy said:


> I think it took Cascade a while to adapt to brewing this one - I had a bottle of the Fat Yak yesterday that was definitely brewed in Cascade and it was good again - back nearly up to the standard it was when the Garage was getting it right.
> 
> Inconsistency should pretty much go away now that its coming out of tassie - but there might be a few old kegs etc floating around and its definitely a fresh is best kinda beer. That grassy, passionfruit / mandarin character fades pretty fast and it doesn't really have enough of a malt backbone to be "good" without the hop hit.
> 
> Mind you - blanding it down a little isn't out of target... its supposed to be a crossover beer. Matilda Bay has a full tilt, hops in your face beer... the Alpha Pale. If the Alpha is your kind of beer... then the FY isn't really even aimed at you.
> 
> Oh and mentioning it in the same sentence as LCPA -- I would. I'm not all that fond of the Fat Yak (I like the Alpha) but if they were both on tap at the same pub... I'd have one LCPA for a perfume bottle in my beer fix... then I'd drink the Yak for the rest of the night.



A quick question before I go off in another tangent but does the garage pasturise this beer? You would expect that the mass production at cascade is pasturised. Knowing not much about the reactions that affect flavour in a pasturiser you would still have to expect that it can play a part in the dullness of character.
The alpha pale always seems fresh as a daisy but for all I know that may be pasturised aswell, you would think it would simply be sterile filtered, I have no idea.


I'll give it a month or so and give it another crack. As is if lcpa and alpha where on tap next to fat yak I proberly wouldn't drink much of the yak in a long session.
Where it is good though is at places like the casino where their idea of good beer is made under license euroswill, the fat yak fits in perfectly there and I hope they continue to sell it.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Kai said:


> I'd stick with the pale unless it was a really stinking hot day, but then I might be a little biased.
> 
> I think it would be more apt comparing Fat Yak to Bright ale.



True, I think the Yak is far more comparable to the Bright Ale - and I am also a little biased 



jayse said:


> A quick question before I go off in another tangent but does the garage pasturise this beer? You would expect that the mass production at cascade is pasturised. Knowing not much about the reactions that affect flavour in a pasturiser you would still have to expect that it can play a part in the dullness of character.
> The alpha pale always seems fresh as a daisy but for all I know that may be pasturised aswell, you would think it would simply be sterile filtered, I have no idea.
> 
> 
> I'll give it a month or so and give it another crack. As is if lcpa and alpha where on tap next to fat yak I proberly wouldn't drink much of the yak in a long session.
> Where it is good though is at places like the casino where their idea of good beer is made under license euroswill, the fat yak fits in perfectly there and I hope they continue to sell it.



The garage is able to pasteurise 330ml bottles, and although I am not "sure" I believe that they do indeed filter and pasteurise all their (330ml) beers. I am almost 100% certain that this has been so for the Yak from day 1. A good thing too, because as has been noted here on AHB ... their 750ml bottles tend to go a bit sour after time in the bottle, so they obviously have some minor bug they can't get rid of.

I'm mostly with you, if there was Alpha on tap, the Yak wouldn't get much of a run - I like lcpa .. but I only have one or two of them in me before I stop liking it. And the Yak _is_ quite likely to be the only acceptable beer in an otherwise bad list at many venues.


----------



## kevo

> Yak is quite likely to be the only acceptable beer in an otherwise bad list at many venues.



Dropped in to the surf club for a Friday afternoon drink with my wife and bub yesterday arvo to have the old reliable coopers.

Only noticed after it was opened that Fat Yak was on tap, but hidden behind the straw dispenser. 

Had I seen it, I'd have had that before a Coopers.

Certainly not my favourite beer, but a good beer from the selection at hand.

Fat Yak seems to be turning up at a lot of surf/sports clubs around where I am, meaning usual megalager drinkers might have a go, enjoy it and move onto something even better. 

Smart work by MB I think.

Kev


----------

